# New Testament Greek



## Justbob (Jul 2, 2005)

I am looking for recommendations on materials that will assist me in learning New Testament Greek. I can read and pronounce the alphabet but I get lost and confused after that. My local colleges and universities do not offer classes in this subject. Any assistance would be appreciated


----------



## VanVos (Jul 2, 2005)

Here's a good place to start: 
http://www.biblicaltraining.com/classes/greek/greek_f.html

Summary Lectures on The Basics of Biblical Greek, by Dr. Bill Mounce 

Introduction
1. Greek language
2. How to study
3. Alphabet
4. Syllabification

Nouns
5. English noun grammar
6. Nominative & Accusative
7. Genitive & Dative
8. Prepositions
9. Adjectives
10. Third declension
11. 1st & 2nd Person Personal Pronouns
12. aujtov"
13. Demonstratives
14. Relative Pronouns

Verbs (Indicative)
15. Introduction to Verbs
16. Present Active
17. Contract Verbs
18. Present Middle/Passive
19. Future Active/Middle
20. Verbal Roots
21. Imperfect
22. Second Aorist Active/Middle
23. First Aorist Active/Middle
24. Aorist & Future Passive
25. Perfect

Participles
26. Introduction
27. Present Adverbial
28. Aorist Adverbial
29. Adjectival
30. Perfect & Genitive Absolutes

Non-Indicative & mi Verbs
31. Subjunctive
32. Infinitive
33. Imperative
34. mi Verbs
35. Additional mi Verbs


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 2, 2005)

I second Jonathan' recommendation. When you are feeling salty and think you can understand syntax, may I suggest Syntax of New Testament Greek. I had the pleasure of studying under Dr Winbery. But I think Mounce's grammar might be the most user-friendly. Make sure you get the CD in the back of it.


----------



## Romans922 (Jul 2, 2005)

i didnt like mounce. But I would recommend Greek Grammer beyond the Basics by Wenham. The only thing that is hard to understand in that book is participles. Which someone could explain. 

Syntax of NT Greek is good for vocab.


----------



## refbaptdude (Jul 2, 2005)

Bob,

Another helpful tool is the Greek Tutor & Hebrew Tutor on CD-ROM. The software is published by Parsons Technology and can be purchased from www.Christianbook.com

http://www.christianbook.com/Christ...42947&netp_id=127432&event=ESRCN&item_code=WW


Looking for a church?


For His Supremacy,
Steve Clevenger
Bristow, VA


----------



## Rich Barcellos (Jul 3, 2005)

Andrew,

I think you meant Wallace as author of ...Beyond the Basics, unless there are two books with the same title. David Alan Black has some user-friendly 1st and 2nd yr. Greek texts as well.


----------



## Authorised (Jul 3, 2005)

Personally, I found "Learn New Testament Greek" far better than the other methods (not to knock Mounce, et al). 

It is a very inductive approach with a heavy emphasis on translation and repetition, written by John H. Dobson, who articulated this method at a seminary in England (most likely an Anglican). Anyway, a down side is that it says little about accents (which aren't really that important).

The difference in approach is that you understand the meaning of the word before you know how to parse the word. It sometimes takes a reworking of the chapters before things begin to interlock and materialize. But, it is very thorough if you're willing to spend a great deal of time. 

If you're not satisfied with the methods you've tried, consider this before giving up completely. If you want, I'll send the book to you.


----------



## Authorised (Jul 3, 2005)

I might add, however, that this book is complemented by Mounce and others, especially after working through the first. It depends on how much time you have and how technically you need to learn.


----------



## Romans922 (Jul 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rich Barcellos_
> Andrew,
> 
> I think you meant Wallace as author of ...Beyond the Basics, unless there are two books with the same title. David Alan Black has some user-friendly 1st and 2nd yr. Greek texts as well.



Oops, I meant "Elements of NT Greek" by J.W. Wenham. I was doing it from memory.


----------



## Rich Barcellos (Jul 3, 2005)

Yes, Wenham is the favorite of one of my friends. He uses it in courses taught at his church. Speaking of Wallace, it is an excelent resouce for those with at least one year in Greek.


----------



## daveb (Jul 3, 2005)

Here is my recommendation however your mileage may vary:

1st year - Mounce: Basics of Biblical Greek w/ CD & Workbook
2nd year - Wallace: Greek Grammar Beyond the Basics
2nd year - Metzger: Lexical Aids for Students of New Testament Greek (vocab)


----------



## larryjf (Jul 6, 2005)

Try this site out...
http://www.ibiblio.org/koine/greek/lessons/


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Jul 14, 2005)

> Here's a good place to start:
> http://www.biblicaltraining.com/classes/greek/greek_f.html
> 
> Summary Lectures on The Basics of Biblical Greek, by Dr. Bill Mounce



That is awesome. Do you know of one for Hebrew?


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jul 18, 2005)

I recommend Steven M. Baugh's _A New Testament Greek Primer_ (Phillipsburg: &R, 1995). It is intended to be used in conjunction with class lectures, but many have used it independently. It is available at: http://baugh.notlong.com

Some programs promise that one can learn Greek without much work. Sorry, to quote Dana Carvey, "Ain't gonna happen." Steve's program makes the student learn grammar (if the student doesn't know English grammar, well, he had better start with his own language before tackling another; that said, learning Greek does improve one's English) and requires him to memorize. There are three stages to basic learning: grammar, logic, and rhetoric. Grammar provides and contains the building blocks for the others. 

Our students have done very well using Steve's grammar for the last decade and it is highly regarded by Greek teachers.

Happy studying.

rsc


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daveb_
> 1st year - Mounce: Basics of Biblical Greek w/ CD & Workbook
> 2nd year - Wallace: Greek Grammar Beyond the Basics
> 2nd year - Metzger: Lexical Aids for Students of New Testament Greek (vocab)



I agree.... with my only difference being that Metzger should be used BOTH years... at least the vocab building portion of his book. For those who are not familiar, he lists them by frequency... I found it very helpful. Learn one list every few days and pretty soon your vocab will be superb.


----------



## love2read (Aug 19, 2005)

Did anybody already recommend the three volume self-study manual by P&R. I think it is outstanding! You start knowing nothing and finish knowing very very much about Greek. If you can study 30 mins per day you will be able to comprehend a lot in about 6 months depending how good you are in languages.

Jeroen


----------



## turmeric (Aug 19, 2005)

Vine's You Can Learn New Testament Greek. Yeah, he's probably Dispensational, but this is language not theology. Now, if I only had some discipline...


----------

